

Stupid template languages - kapilkaisare
http://pydanny.blogspot.com/2010/12/stupid-template-languages.html

======
kapilkaisare
Mike Bayers response: [http://techspot.zzzeek.org/2010/12/04/in-response-to-
stupid-...](http://techspot.zzzeek.org/2010/12/04/in-response-to-stupid-
template-languages/)

Steve Holden's response: [http://holdenweb.blogspot.com/2010/12/templating-
systems.htm...](http://holdenweb.blogspot.com/2010/12/templating-systems.html)

Armin Ronacher's response: [http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2010/12/5/not-so-stupid-
template-lan...](http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2010/12/5/not-so-stupid-template-
languages/)

